# Let's talk butt paste



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

What are your favorite diaper creams and why? And pleeeaaaaase don't say "Desitin".









After battling with the diaper rash that wouldn't die - (even going completely diaperless 90% of the time, trying a round of antibiotics while suspecting staph, going through a tube of Nystatin in case it was yeast, and with mama working on an elimination diet, etc... ) - we've finally sort of determined that this wee babe has got some major skin sensitivities/allergies to anything synthetic. After over a month, the rash still persisted on areas that were touched by anything PUL, fleece, or polyester.

SOOOO... I need to make some wool covers and hemp diapers, but I'm also in the market for a good barrier diaper cream or ointment for overnight when he's in a diaper for a good amount of time.

Just so ya know: we've tried Desitin, Burt's Bees, straight Lansinoh, and A&D.

TIA!


----------



## wemberly (Jun 26, 2003)

This is the best list of diaper rash remedies I've ever seen.

www.altonweb.com/cs/downsyndrome/rash.html

I hope you find one that works for your babe.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

aquaphor, which is on that link, too, is the only thing that worked for us

if nothing works, though, you may have a bacterial or yeast infection, in which case it's nice to have your dr. take a look and identify it


----------



## mamangazelle (Apr 25, 2003)

I've tried everything on my dd (from zinc oxide creams to olive oil and herbs ones) and found that creams made her diaper rashes worst. She too is allergic to everything and has a problem with yeast.
I've never heard of any other baby allergic to all creams, but that's the case of my baby, so if your baby is really sensitive, it could be your case too.
The only thing that heplped is my wipe solution. It's actually an herbal tea with camomille, calendula, chickweed and black walnut.
It's fongicide and soothing. (1tbl spoon/cup of boiling water, let stand for 15 minutes, strain)


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Jess, we have had major issues with rash problems. Sarah has pen sores that bleed. We are still not exactly sure what it is but have tried creams and medicines galore. Our best barrier for overnight is triple paste gobbed on with lots of powder to keep it from rubbing right onto the diaper. You can get it through the pharmacy but it is not a prescription. They will probably have to order it for you. The ped dermatologist also suggested denture adhesive







. He said that it works as a great barrier but is hard to get off (obviousily). I have not tried it yet so I can not tell you how it works. I stick with the Triple Paste.


----------



## 2boys1husband3cats (Nov 12, 2003)

The things that worked best for us were Vaseline or Cocoa Butter. However, that was in sposies, since making the switch to cloth a few months back both of my sons have been rash free.


----------



## sweet tea (Jan 1, 2004)

when chloe was a baby..she had an awful rash..I mean red..opening...sore....we were militant at getting her better...what worked for us *finally* was a suggestion from my MIL to bleach all the diapers....we had unbleached prefolds and hempers and i was not keen on the idea..but after bleaching, rinsing twice and line drying..then a softening in the dryer...
it worked along with some butt paste (see below)! Sure our diapers were white..but they didn't suffer any extra wear...
We also used Boudreaux's Butt paste from www.alternantivebaby.com and it worked well..
Not sure if it was the bleached dipes or the paste..but the combonation of the two did it for good!
hope that helps....by the way...I know whatcha mean A+D...desitin..did NOTHING for us....

*edit~oh and baths made it worse..we cut down to once a week..with sponging in between..


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

Our routine was a spritz of tea tree/lavender water followed by a coating of Lunar Eclipse ointment.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

i swear by hylands ointment. best diaper creme i've tried on ds, makes rashes go away within hours. the weleda is pretty good also.


----------



## arizonawillow (Jan 30, 2002)

Jessica--have you tried Kerry's miracle salve? You can get it at www.kerrysherbals.com. Good luck and I hope you're doing some ECing with all that diaperless time!

Vicki


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

Bummer about the Bert's Bee's that has worked best for ds#2.
When my dd was in diapers 8 years ago







I tried just about everything and what worked best for her was Goldbond baby powder. It cleared her up real fast. My SIL told me about it.
I hope you find something that works.
Someone mentioned wipes.. back way before I had kids of my own I worked in a daycare and we had a little one who was VERY allergic to aloe, which is in a lot of wipes. and homemade wipe solutions. Could it be the wipes? Or are you just using water?

H


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

WE've tried all the creams and the one that works best for us is called 'buttocks paste' and they make it up at 'Shoppers Drug Mart' here in Canada. It looks like foundation cream







and they use it at the IWK hospital. I honestly don't know what's in it, but it's lovely.

That said, the think that made the BIGGEST difference with ds in terms of diaper rash was not using store bought diaper wipes (just a cloth wipe and plain ole water)and drying his bottom with a hair dryer before putting any cream on. If we were out, I'd pack a dry cloth and use that to dry him as best I could. This has worked WONDERS! Also, making my own disposable wipes (for goign out)with olive oil, lavender and tea tree oils helped a lot as well! If you're interested, I can post the recipie for you!

HTH


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

My oldest had awful bouts with diaper rash. She was my disposable diaper baby. I think she's very sensitive "down there" since every once in a while (every 6-8 months) she complains that hurts but not when she pees. It only lasts a day or two so I don't think it's a bladder infection or yeast infection. Anyway, vaseline has worked wonders for her. Next time I think I will try the tea tree oil spritz.

My youngest (cloth diapered) has never had a diaper rash, but I think I would do the same thing.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

P.S.

If your wee one's bottom tends toward the yeasty side, AVOID Lansinoh! Yeast love Lansinoh!!!!


----------



## lovingit (Oct 13, 2003)

angel baby bottom balm (earth mama angel baby) is awesome! and have you heard of melaleuca...they have a lotion called renew that works miracles.

good luck


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Luckily I've never dealt with really bad rashes. Sean had a yeasty rash when he was a few weeks old, and it's just been occasional redness with diarrhea since then... but here's what I do...

Usually a drizzle of olive oil rubbed in a bit helps. WHen I was more ambitious I'd melt some beeswax in a double boiler (maybe an ounce or 2), add a bit of olive or sweet almond oil, whizz it until it cools a bit with my handy handheld blender, and at the very end, before pouring into a jar, I'd stir in a wee bit of lavender oil (a few drops). That's it. Sometimes I leave out the lavender... I like the honey-smell of the beeswax (which just thickens the oil into more of a salve). We use this for all-purpose salve... for hands, feet, lips, whatever.

The zinc formulas never seemed to make a difference for Sean. Burts Bees has a very simple, natural formula I believe. ..

I hope your babe is feeling better soon!


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

*and have you heard of melaleuca...they have a lotion called renew that works miracles.*

My dd has has had a problem with diaper rash and Renew didn't work but what did was rubbing Melaleuca Oil directly on it. Since then, she has the prettiest tushy I have seen!

Emily


----------



## punky (Jan 8, 2003)

i have a babe with a somewhat sensitive bum too. he had a rash that started under his neck and ended up in his diaper area. nystatin cleared that one up eventually....but then the diaper area rash came back even worse! nystatin didn't do anything for that one, calendula cream didn't do anything, more frequent washings didn't help, prefolds without covers didn't help.

the ped finally had me try a very very small amount of cortaid (in the .5% solution) on it twice a day with a thick layer of barrier cream over it. i did that with the triple paste cream mentioned earlier. and after several days it did the trick! it's really thick and doesn't stain dipes. now i paste him up before naps and bedtime, and the rash hasn't come back. i also try to keep him coverless or in wool when i can just in case, but he tolerates pul fine too.

good luck!


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks everyone - I've bleached & rinsed diapers a thousand times & did notice some improvement - that was quite a few weeks ago when we were suspscting detergent burn. He has been to the pediatrician, 'me'. Like I said, he's had treatments for bacterial and yeast infections with no real visible improvement... well, the Nystatin cream for yeast helped, but I honestly think it was more the ointment creating a nice barrier against the wetness.

Now all we're dealing with is a prickly looking rash ONLY on the areas that touch PUL or fleece - anything synthetic. I grabbed a few moments a few days ago to whip up a wool cover & he spent last night in that with his bum smeared with vaseline. This morning his bum looks better than it ever has. I have a lot of pink wool jersey, lol - so that's what the poor boy is going to be wearing.

Typical diaper creams have all made things worse - is the Butt Paste an ointment? I'd like one that is more an ointment than a cream.

Jess


----------



## treehugginmama (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm just really lurking anymore but I had to pop out and say that at Jacks Magic Beanstalk there is a great diaper rash paste. Called Rash Magic. My son get bad rashes and this takes it away overnight.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Jae, melt some of the Lansinoh and add a bunch of lavender oil to it - it will make the lanolin more "healing", and also makes it antifungal along with everything else. That's all we use around here anymore.


----------



## apmamaoftwins (May 18, 2003)

We have had great luck with rash magic from jacks magic beanstalk, as well as rash b gone from mamas favorites
They are both all natural and wahm made.


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

Heya Stell, I use lavender infused lanolin on my dry, cracked and bleeding hands. This AB winter is KILLIN them! The lavender lanolin works great.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

We use it for everything - Davey carries his container of it around saying "Wips? Wips?" because I put it on his lips for him whenever he wants


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

I have battled rashes with brittani also and tried every single cream I could find, and the only thing that helps her bum is a mix of neosporin +, hydrocortisone, mylanta, and monistat. I know that is a lot of chemicals, but like I said, we have tried EVERYTHING. Not even Stell's wonderful Lavolin helped for very long, though I love it on my chapped lips.

It generally only takes a day or two after a breakout for this to clear it back up, and as she is getting closer and closer to potty training, the rashes are less frequent.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

The Butt Paste I use is more of a thick salve like substance than a cream, I would say. It makes a great barrier. It's kinda like really thick pudding







. Really thick! You could definately stand a knife straight up in it. LIke cold icing?My dh used to say that he was 'putting icing on the cake' when he'd slather ds's bum














Sorry for all of the food analogies. Anyhow, it's good stuff, and not super expensive.


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

That said, the think that made the BIGGEST difference with ds in terms of diaper rash was not using store bought diaper wipes (just a cloth wipe and plain ole water)and drying his bottom with a hair dryer before putting any cream on. If we were out, I'd pack a dry cloth and use that to dry him as best I could. This has worked WONDERS! Also, making my own disposable wipes (for goign out)with olive oil, lavender and tea tree oils helped a lot as well! If you're interested, I can post the recipie for you!

HTH [/B][/QUOTE]

I'm interested in the wipes recipe


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

mom2noah

It's: 3 cups of water
1/8 cup Olive oil
4-6 drops tea tree oil
6-8 drops lavender oil

Combine these in a sealable container and shake vigourously

Then add 1tbsp of your favourite baby wash or soap and mix witht a spoon until combined.

You can pour this over a regular sized roll of paper towel (can be the recycled kind) that has been cut in half (a bread knife works well for this) or you can put it in a mister bottle for use with cloth wipes. I use a big, round rubbermaid container to store the wet wipes and several torn off the roll fit nicely in one of those disposable wipes plastic cases. I usually just chuck 'em in one of those ziploc baggies tho. Works just fine!

HTH!


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------

